# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Web Sites That Sell Steroids

## Harvey Balboner

Fellas, all the mods here get a ton of questions about commercial web sites that openly sell steriods . Thought I would post this since we get so many questions.

If you find a site www.=xxxx=.com, and it is a business and not just the guys list, I will go ahead and say 99.9% of these are a scam, these people aren't going to openly advertise that they sell illegal products and ship them to countries where they are legal. The few overseas ones that are legit are usually flagged by customs, so you package would never make it through. I know of 1 legit web site, but I think it is only a matter of time before they get busted or customs catches on.

Think about it, it's a great scam, it's not like you can call the police on them and complain that you never got your illegal product.

Just an FYI.

***NOTE this post serves as my opinion on any site openly selling steroids , do not pm and ask me if a particular one is ok, i will not even respond to your message.***

*Also remember that we do not allow any sources or exchanging of any sources via this board END OF STORY NONE!!!*


*IF YOU ARE HERE FOR A SOURCE YOU ARE ON THE WRONG BOARD!!!*

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

Ill reiterate what my signature says:

*If you PM me wanting to know if a website you found on the net is legit for AAS, don't bother as I can tell you now I know of none that I back nor would use.*

----------

